

My first product  - phatbyte

Hi everyone,
I've just launched my first product. It's a jQuery image tagger plugin. I just wanted to know what do you think of it or any suggestions other in terms of SEO .<p>Cheers
======
phatbyte
Sorry guys, it's kinda late and i'm sleepy lol. Yes , the website is
<http://www.jpictag.com/>

~~~
jacquesm
hey Henrique,

Looks very professional, I love the logo and the demos are really neat.

You'll likely see competition from some open source variation on what you've
made (if that doesn't exist already).

~~~
phatbyte
Thanks :) I expect that, I've found one OO source project but it only does
maybe 40% of what mine does. This is like a commercial version of facebook
image tagger :P

~~~
jacquesm
One way you might forestall that is to make a 'light' version that you make
available for free.

That way the light competes with the same featureset as the open source
programs, and you offer an 'upsell' to your commercial version if people want
more features or commercial support.

~~~
phatbyte
Freemium ;) it's currently an option on the table. Thanks for saying it tho.

------
exline
Site looks good. I love the demo's. Its great to be able to use/experiment
with a tool before buying it.

The purchase process is a bit sluggish. It's been a long time since I've been
bumped to paypal to make a purchase. I think it would be worth your money to
pay the $30 a month for paypal pro and use the API to keep them on your site.
Or use one of the many existing tools/apps/apis out there to make a cleaner
checkout process.

It is far easier to deal with a refund than it is to deal with a charge back.
Cheaper too. Since you have a demo, most that buy it are going to keep it. But
those that for what ever reason end up wanting to return it, will be able to
get their money back by going threw PayPal or their credit card. Plus its been
proven that having a 30 day money back guarantee will improve your conversion
rates.

~~~
phatbyte
Thanks for the feedback. Great things to keep me busy for while. Cheers

------
pbhjpbhj
One bug, one suggestion.

On the Edition demo when I click to tag someone I can't immediately select
their name from the list but if I start typing the name it selects fine. I
click but it doesn't tick the box.

" _(You may need IE8, FF, Safari or Opera to visualize this example)_ "

Visualize is the wrong word, you mean "use" or "see" I think. Visualise is a
mental action.

Edit: oh yeah, it looks really good, like both FB and Flickr; hope they don't
have patents on it!

~~~
phatbyte
Hi, thanks for the bug report and suggestion. Also, I've this bug report
golden rule, which is, if you found a bug I will offer you the next release.
So if you are interested let me know ;)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Would be much obliged, my email is in my profile.

------
csomar
Good, but I think you'll have some competition ;) I'm already on my way
building my scripts, which has a panel for tagging and is built also with
jQuery.

Anyway, wish you good luck :)

~~~
smysore
I have also already built one...and check out stippleit.com -- they have
already launched and have a good product that had some recent NYTimes
coverage.

~~~
csomar
Thanks for the link. I think the difference between my product and this one is
"execution". My script is flexible, so you can make the same effects and
boxes. But I think I'm missing on execution.

------
gr366
I believe it's this, which was posted directly to HN a few minutes ago:

<http://www.jpictag.com/>

~~~
jacquesm
Yep. So why not add this question there as a comment?

------
jacquesm
It would maybe help if you posted a link to it!

------
seasoup
We need a link :)

